# R32 GTR Starter Motor



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi All,

Looking for a r32 gtr starter motor, doesn't need to be working but happy to get a working one if its not too expensive 

Cheers
Josh


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have refurbished units in stock if your still looking


----------

